# Philip Ormston Benefit Sporting Clay Shoot



## Pig Whisperer (Jun 30, 2007)

There's a sporting clay tournament coming up July 12th at Tonkaway Ranch right outside College Station to benefit a young man named Philip Ormston who was in a terrible car accident in mid May. I've attached the flyer for the event. I do not know all of the finer details but if you call Anthony Ruiz, whose number is on the flyer, he should be able to answer any questions. I'll be there with a five man team. Be sure and let me know if anyone is coming in, I would enjoy meeting some other fellow 2coolers. This is the link to the event on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/721938791203299/


----------

